# General > Biodiversity >  Whose home?

## badger

I've been sent this pic. and asked what it might be. Is it one of my cousins? Looks quite big. It's in Rumster Forest. Any suggestions?

----------


## Torvaig

If my life depended on it, I would say a fox hole.

----------


## Torvaig

Try this link for a picture of a fox's den....

----------


## badger

Many thanks.  That certainly looks like it so I'll pass it on.

----------


## Torvaig

Have you tried googling for "badgers' sett"? Maybe worth a try.... good luck!

----------


## Torvaig

This is what I got by searching for badger's sett....

The only other thing that would identify which animal is using a hole is by any footprints left or debris from whatever the animal eats.

----------


## blueboy

cracking photo,,but is it wise to say or tell where the set is??,,to many folk out there will and would use this to their advantage sadly to the disadvantage to who or what is living there...... ::

----------


## badger

> cracking photo,,but is it wise to say or tell where the set is??,,to many folk out there will and would use this to their advantage sadly to the disadvantage to who or what is living there......


Normally I'd agree but if they build a windfarm there the occupants don't stand much chance anyway .  Actually it's not difficult to locate protected species - you only need to read environmental statements online.

----------


## Rheghead

I think the pigs might have more chance of getting hit by the blades.

----------


## Haweswater

Most probably a fox's den. Did you try putting your head down into the hole and taking a sniff? I'm being serious - a fox den (if occupied) has a distinct and strong odour whereas a badger sett is virtually odour free. Badgers also tend to leave traces of bedding (dried moss/grass) lying around the entrance as they frequently clean out old bedding before replacing it with fresh material. To add to that, was there only one hole? Again, badger setts largely tend to have more than one entrance/exit.

----------

